
MS and GH: MEH - davelnewton
https://github.com/davelnewton/MS_PLUS_GH_MEH
======
davelnewton
I'm no MS fan (although my opinion has changed relatively recently from "Ew
gross" to "Hm").

But knee-jerk reactions always bother me, regardless of which side of the
aisle they're from.

In this spirit, to counter sites like
[https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT](https://github.com/upend/IF_MS_BUYS_GITHUB_IMMA_OUT),
there's now a MEH side of the argument, in hopes of fostering at least some
reasonable discussion.

Issues filed on MEH may (or may not) be merged into the main README and PRs
will be reviewed and merged (or not) as seems reasonable.

I'd rather have an actual discussion rather than just MS IS ALL TEH BADS
because ultimately they're _not_ all teh bads.

They have a lot of unfortunate history to contend with.

